# DND Car Insurance



## greydak (30 Jan 2006)

The CF has all these different support programs ie. CFPSA, PSP, SISIP, CANEX, they must have some kind of program in place to help it’s soldiers with automobile insurance? I am having trouble with my civilian provider over the cancelling then reinsuring my vehicle, due to rotations. I also have issues with my address changes? 
Ay advice or systems already in place ?


----------



## Daidalous (30 Jan 2006)

I know they used to recommend The Personal, I do not know if they do any more, but just laugh, refuse the number and shop around.


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Jan 2006)

The CANEX offers car insurance, just ask them, they should have the info behind the counter or if your a CANRX member they send it in the mail with you points statement. If I can find the number I will PM you.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Jan 2006)

I think it depends on where you are.  For example there is only one car insurance provider in Manitoba.


----------



## greydak (30 Jan 2006)

Is it cheaper, or at least flexible?  ;D


----------



## SoF (30 Jan 2006)

I got a really nice quote from the personal ;D but am not insured under them yet. Here's the link for a quote. http://www.canex.thepersonal.com/LaPersonnelle/EN/ON/Index/CANEX/


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Jan 2006)

Cheaper then when I lived in ON.


----------



## greydak (30 Jan 2006)

Thanks for all the info, I live in Ontario so it will probably be higher then everywhere else in Canada.. Or I could get an address in Quebec and pay next to nothing.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (31 Jan 2006)

The personal was cheaper then anyone else for me by $1100 a year.....Plus I have heard of nothing but good things about them when making claims....

The Personal

I have seen some advertisements about PC(Presidents Choice) insurance. They seem to have good rates with their banking lines due to little overhead, maby their insurance is good as well?!?!


----------



## Elisha (31 Jan 2006)

We also got cheaper insurance through the personal as well but I know people that will not go through them as their quotes were higher.  I like them alot they have been really good.

Elisha


----------



## OnTrack (31 Jan 2006)

My house and car insurance are with The Personal and I have always been very happy with service (Hurricane Juan - 2003 and Peterborough Flood - 2004).  I understand that there may be better rates around though so you'd be well advised to shop around.


----------



## bwatch (3 Feb 2006)

OnTrack said:
			
		

> My house and car insurance are with The Personal and I have always been very happy with service (Hurricane Juan - 2003 and Peterborough Flood - 2004).  I understand that there may be better rates around though so you'd be well advised to shop around.



DND Plates would be nice


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Feb 2006)

The Personal underwrites for Cansurex.  I have both my house and cars insured with them...best rate hands down.

Cheers
Duey


----------



## pbi (3 Feb 2006)

I have been with The Personal for years, for both house/PMQ and most recently car insurance. No problems. Personal took me on when CAA (who I have been with for ages) would not take me back on my return from Manitoba when they heard my vehicle (not me) had been in an accident. Insurers in Ontario are very skittish: a couple of speeding tickets can get you rejected as a new customer, or your premiums raised if you've been with them for a while.

DJB


----------

